# TJs fall cycle



## 0tj0 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for checking out my cycle!

Current stats:
5'10"
178 lbs
26yrs old

My weight is stupid low right now I realize. I wanted to get my fat way down before I started the cycle... And maybe I went a little overboard. Not sure what my bf is but I'll check it as soon as I get a chance.

The cycle:
Weeks 1-10: test prop 1050mg
Weeks 1-4: dbol 50mgs Ed
Weeks 8-10: tbol 75mgs Ed
Everything is pinnacle labs.

Diet will be mostly chicken and rice. I buy chicken by the 3.5 lbs bag and eat at least one a day. I go through about a jar of peanut butter a weak. A bag of rice a week. I'm a fan of the cans of fruit cocktail, eat at least a drained can a day. Ive been trying to avoid protein shakes other than imidiatly after work out so I usually just drink one a day. I also eat a ton of fiber cereal. I will cheat on the weekends and go out to eat but its nothing to major. I avoid sodium like the plague. Water milk and fruit juice are pretty much the only things I drink minus the occasional cup of coffee.

All advice is welcome! I'm always willing to listen.

Day one:
Took 25mgs of dbol this morning. Just did my first injections. 1.5 ml in each quad. Went smooth as hell! Gonna eat some dinner take another dbol and hit the gym!

May try and post up some pics either tonight or early in the AM.

T


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi TJ I'm liking ur cycle just I think u should drop the tbol at the end , with the dbol as a kicker I feel it's enough to give u that boost plus do u really think u need a gram of test at this moment? Just askin  hope u don't take it personal. Ur runnin a top of the line lab so ur good. Diet wise I feel ur good just don't over carb ur self. Enjoy and Lookin forward towards reading ur log.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ill be following bro!! Maybe Ill even get to see this cycle in person!! haha.... Def post some pics up!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Hi TJ I'm liking ur cycle just I think u should drop the tbol at the end , with the dbol as a kicker I feel it's enough to give u that boost plus do u really think u need a gram of test at this moment? Just askin  hope u don't take it personal. Ur runnin a top of the line lab so ur good. Diet wise I feel ur good just don't over carb ur self. Enjoy and Lookin forward towards reading ur log.



Thanks for the input man, and don't worry I don't take nothing personal. 

As far as the tbol I ran it at the end of my last cycle of npp/test and loved it... although I have considered switching this to var now to trim out a bit. Ill have to think it over.

As far as the gram of test I kinda looked at it this way. I'm wanting to bulk and most people would do this with Deca. If I ran deca I would most likely be running it at around 500 with 500 of test also. But the detection time of deca is through the roof and that is an issue for me. Maybe this is a bad way to look at it? Ive never had any issues with sides really other than water bloat (why I avoid sodium). 

I guess, do I NEED a gram? Maybe not. But I do feel like I'm ready for it. Plus I most likely wont run another cycle until about this time next year so I will have plenty of off time to recover.

Where did you think the potential for over carbing was?

Thanks again man!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Ill be following bro!! Maybe Ill even get to see this cycle in person!! haha.... Def post some pics up!



You may! And ya I will. Thinking Ill do it in the morning since Im still kinda swolen from the workout right now.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm hoping you at least have an AI on hand lol I'm not sure on your cycle history or the highest amount of test you've ran but a gram of prop Is overkill at 178lbs IMO. No disrespect meant at all bro. Just think you could reach your goals with half the amount of test and double the amount of food. Canned fruit and cereal aren't gonna bulk you up brotha you know this. Ever think of hitting spongy up and tweaking your diet? Sell half that prop and use the money for a dietician! I guarantee you'd see better results and alot less chance of any sides with 500 mg a week of prop and the dbol with a dietician then with double the gear and eating cereal. Like I said, no disrespect meant. Just a thought


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

TJ I agree with ^ ,  but at the end u make the call bro , what ever it is I'm ridin with u.enjoy can keep this log with DETAILS )


----------



## gfunky (Aug 14, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm hoping you at least have an AI on hand lol I'm not sure on your cycle history or the highest amount of test you've ran but a gram of prop Is overkill at 178lbs IMO. No disrespect meant at all bro. Just think you could reach your goals with half the amount of test and double the amount of food. Canned fruit and cereal aren't gonna bulk you up brotha you know this. Ever think of hitting spongy up and tweaking your diet? Sell half that prop and use the money for a dietician! I guarantee you'd see better results and alot less chance of any sides with 500 mg a week of prop and the dbol with a dietician then with double the gear and eating cereal. Like I said, no disrespect meant. Just a thought



I am 100% in agreement here.  a gm of prop is asking for sides and issues if you can't gain 20-25 pounds with 600mg per week your diet is not even close to right.  I know guys that are 280 and are just starting to use 1gm a week and overdo every cycle.  The diet is always the real key talk to spongy he will get you straight hell tell him I sent you and yo hook you up with a good deal!  I am using him for a year straight to see the how much I can change my body well worth every pennie.  He took me in a recomp from nearly 11% down to 7% in 12 weeks without prep type eating he knows his shit!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn that is alot of prop!! lol i cant even imagine that!
but i think var would end that cycle great 
Diet is the MOST important thing with any cycle so if that is down pat id say youre good to go..but im still thinking damn that is a lot of prop!
As far as carbs idk man..i put on weight too fast with too much carbs. My happy place right now is about 250-300 grams of carbs a day coming from red potatoes, sweet potatoes, and oatmeal!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 14, 2012)

Def you got best adivice as far as DIET!! and amount of gear you `ll should be running. No  doubt sides will be there at that dose of prop. IMO a gram of test will be for ppl who has being running high doses for a while, and if you dont gain at 600mg is for sure Diet issues and not mgs of Test. The lab you running is Top Notch gear and WE ALL know that. Good luck brother will be following this one...


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the input guys! I weighed in this morning at 184.... So I'm not sure what happened yesterday, musta sweat out some water in my sleep n then drank it all back. Usually I hang in the 190 area but like I said I tried to shed some extra before the cycle. 

Ok so after the input I'm thinking I will drop the prop down to 700 a week. This makes it a easy 2ml eod shot. Sound better?

Ai? Why would I need that?... I'm kidding. I got plenty of Adex and plan on starting it at the three week point at the latest, earlier if I need it. I'm also taking clomid at 25mg eod. For pct I'm gonna blast hcg at 1000ui Ed for five days three days after last shot. Then three days after that I'll start Nolva and clomid. 

As far as spongy goes I will consider it. But I'm not making any promises. 

Thanks again for all the great help guys. I'll post again after the gym tonight!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys sorry for the lack  of update last night. Got crazy busy after the gym.

Anyway I thought I would go through what all I ate yesterday for you guys:
Meal one. Bowl of oatmeal, cereal, cup of egg whites, chicken breat, scoop of PB
Meal two. Half lb of lean ground beef, potatoes, green Beens
Meal three. Lb of grilled chicken, half cup of brown rice, more cereal (I just like the cereal dammit!) scoop of PB 
Everything above was before 1pm. At this point I almost a gallon of water down
Meal four. Lb of grilled chicken, full cup of brown rice. 
Right before the gym I ate 2 oranges and a banana and right after the gym I drank a protein shake. 
Meal five. 1.5lbs of chicken, bag of steamed corn and green beans, scoop of PB
Meal six. just before bed I ate just one chicken breast, a scoop of PB... And another bowl of cereal

This is a fairly typical day for me. Somewhere in there I also finished a second gallon of water. Somtime right after the gym.

Anyway everything is going great. I feel like I've already put on some water though. I assume I can thank the dbol for that, but I expected it. Weighed in at 184 again this morning. Took a dbol about an hour ago and getting ready to do my shots now. I'll probably be hitting the chat box right after. Cya guys.


----------



## Jada (Aug 15, 2012)

TJ nice update, ur eatin like a champ.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 16, 2012)

So it's looking like morning updates are better for me lately. I start a log and suddenly I'm busy all the time, go figure.

Anyway I probably won't be giving the diet details all the time like I did yesterday... Mostly cause its annoying. I think I'll stick to something like this:

4.5 lbs chicken. 2 cups of rice. 2 cups yogurt. Lots of PB. 2 bowls cereal. Some fruit. Some veggies. Some potatoes. 2 gallons of water. And somehow I put down half a gallon of milk. 

I think that is everything I ate yesterday... But there is a chance I'm forgetting something.

It was my off day for the gym so no work out but I did put a ml of prop in each delt and that went smooth. Can't even feel that I did it.

I think I'm starting to feel the dbol relaxation. It's kinda nice really, I slept great.

On an angry note the store I buy my chicken at has stopped carrying the 3.5 lb bags as of yesterday... But they do have 2 lb bags... Guess my new minimum will be 4 lbs a day, o well. Still kinda pisses me off. 

On a slightly inappropriate note: I hade the first wet dream last night that I have had since I was like 14, kinda weird really. Thanks testosterone!

Anyway no one ever spoke up on me switching to 700mgs a week. Does it seems like a decent compromise?

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 16, 2012)

I think that with 700 should get you pretty good results.


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

U should c great gains with that mg plus eating the way u r !


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok. Weighed this morning still at 184. No worries. I feel like I have actually still shed some fat over the last week.

Diet I slacked on just a bit yesterday. Only got 3 lbs of chicken in and a cup and a half of rice plus all the usual stuff. Not a big deal. Had a huge storm yesterday and basically just f'd up my schedule. All kinds of crazyness, trees down n power out all over town.

Still got a great work out in. Delts, pecs and a little glutes. Really started to feel some intense pumps, much more than normal. I'm assuming thats the dbol? Also got a three mile run in that I ran holding 10 lbs.

Got a shot coming up I'm gonna do once I get off here. 2 ml that I'm just gonna put all of in my right quad. Already took a dbol when I woke up. 

Workout later is gonna be bi's and traps with some calf extensions in there too.

Later all!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome bud. Good job in listening to the vets here, they know their stuff.

You look pretty big for 178 in that pic, you got tiny legs? 

Keep up the good work bud, that 215 is waiting for you!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 17, 2012)

In that pic I was closer to 190... But yes I have kinda small legs. I like to run races and just run in general and if I get them to big if messes with that. I work them. Just lightly. I don't look out of proportion by any means though.... This reminds me I never put a pic up. Sorry guys. I'll get on that.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy Saterday all.

Had a good work out yesterday. Ate like a champ, put down all 4 lbs of chicken and all the other goodies... then I cheated and still had 20 jumbo hot wings.... but they were delicious!

The pumps yesterday were kinda nuts. Already seeing a pretty good rise in strength too. Went up at least a few lbs in everything. 

Anyway here is a picture of me I took this morning when I woke up. I hadnt even done my morning push ups yet. Dam it makes me look skinnier than I feel.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2012)

Looking good bro.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 20, 2012)

How's it going guys and gals. This is just a quick update to show something that I think is awesome.

So I pinned earlier today. Went smooth as normal. This makes 9mls that I have shot so far. So I draw it into the syringe and... What's this? There is still another ml left in the vial? Don't get me wrong, I expect nothing but the best from Pinnacle but just seeing this was refreshing you know? For so long the standard seemed to be "get an extra vial since you will always come up short". Maybe those days are finally over!

Keep up the good work Pinnacle!


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry for the long over due update guys but here goes:

Holy freaking strength. It's through the roof already. In every lift. I'm kinda stunned really. I look a little bigger I think but not a ton. Ive weighed 187 the last two days though and feel like ive actually lost some fat too. My veins are popping like crazy too which I like. Appetite is going nuts... Gonna have to stock some extra chicken just in case. I switched to grape fruit instead of oranges as a pre work out to kick the heart burn the oranges where giving me and so far so good! All and all everything is going great!

I do have a question though: I'm injecting 2 ml eod. Day one is all in right quad, day three is left quad, day 5 is split 1ml in each delt. Is this enough spots? I'm not a fan of glute injections but I will if I have too.


----------



## gfunky (Aug 23, 2012)

How does 2ml in the quad feel for you?  I mean that is basically starting all over again each week.  I would say if it does not start bothering you it should be fine if you start getting bruised go to glutes as well to give quads more time to heal.  Foam rolling is supposed to help where the scar tissue does not get crazy.  Hope this helped.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Awsome. Ya that helps for sure. I get a little pain the next day or two from the 2 ml but it's gone by the time I gotta do it again. I'll stick with what im doing until I do see some bad signs then. Thanks.

What is foam rolling though?


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

0tj0 said:


> Awsome. Ya that helps for sure. I get a little pain the next day or two from the 2 ml but it's gone by the time I gotta do it again. I'll stick with what im doing until I do see some bad signs then. Thanks.
> 
> What is foam rolling though?



You just roll over the inject area with a foam roller.....a rolling pin works too.  Another good place to inject is the ventro glute if you need another spot.  keep up the good work bro coming along great!


----------



## gfunky (Aug 23, 2012)

You don't own a foam roller??  Holy shit man I can improve your entire existence!  I have both a foam roller and rumble roller and each help in a different way but basically it is for deep tissue massage and you can roll out tightness and pain deep in the muscle I use it most for back and quads with hams coming in a close third LOL

Start with the foam roller until your muscle mass gets so thick it does not seem to get deep enough then get the rumble roller but get the black one it is firmer.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow. These are new to me. I'm gonna have to check into it more. But so far I'm in for sure. Thanks guys!


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow holy crap I can get on the sight again... I think my ISP had it blocked for awhile or something. So sorry for the lack of updates guy but it isn't my fault! anyway I will post a full update tomorrow I just thought I would put this up today. Later all!


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok so I got a new router and all of a sudden I can get on here again. Whatever works I guess. 

So update: finally broke 190. 192 this morning actually. Hoping I don't lose to much when I drop the dbol at the end of this week. Also I've been taking the dbol both at the same time preworkout and I like it a ton more than twice a day. The pumps can be a little rough but I deal.

Strength is higher than its ever been. Doing weight I almost am worried about sometimes. Don't worry I'm being safe though, I'm not going to crazy... Just like to test the waters a bit ya know.

Ripped up too. Even with the water I'm holding my abs look awesome. Even on a heavy diet. However I've for sure got a moon face... My gf likes it for some reason though so whatever.

Sides are still minimal, started my ai though. So far .25 is enough... Hopefully it will be through the whole cycle.  Getting some acne on my shoulders which is annoying but manageable. 

Also I got my var in. Pretty excited about that. Gonna use it I place of the tbol at the end of the cycle. 

I've been running clomid at only 25mgs e4d. Freaking awesome. I wish I had done this on other cycles. Usually even on a long ester I would have some shrinkage but even on dbol and prop for a month there is none. Highly recommended. 

Well hopefully now I can be on here more often. I would get on on someone else's computer if I had to... But I don't feel like getting on a steroid site on someone else's computer would be a great idea.


----------



## 0tj0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dam I suck at this keeping a log thing.

Anyway things are still going awesome. Dropped the dbol and holey god did I drop water too. I thought i had veins before... I was wrong. I'm more cut than I have ever been. I've actually lost 4 lbs since I dropped it but that's ok. Just water. Strength is still balls to the wall. I was tightening a hex head screw the other day... Got a little carried away and tightened it so hard the head popped off.... It was actually kinda awesome... Even if it did set me back time wise a bit.

I'll be honest I've been cheating on the diet more than I should. I'm still eating a ton. Just not always the best stuff... I may have an addiction to hot wings.

Now I'm just pumped to start the var hear in a few weeks. Should be intense.

Also borderlands 2 is awesome. Totally been wasting way to much time playing it.... Worth it though.


----------

